# Crystals in dogs bladder



## throwinglead (Dec 20, 2011)

My dog has crystals that develop in her bladder which irritate and cause her to bleed. I have taken her to the vet and he has placed her on a diet specifically for bladder and urinary tract health. The food is quite spendy and our house is taking a crunch in the money department at this time of year and many other unavoidable things going on. I was wondering if anyone has a dog that has experience the same problem and has a cheaper rememdy for the situation other than the really expensive dog food. I am simply looking for another brand of food or additives that I can put in other food that will help alleviate the problem since she is an indoor dog and a very loyal companion to my 2 year old. He would greatly miss her if I had to put her outside or put her down due to complications with this problem. Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wish I could help but I am not a vet. Crystals in urine is kind of vague but even if you were specific I am not qualified to answer this.

I would try the following

1)The first thing I would do is contact my vet again and tell the vet you're having some problems with finances and ask him the same question.

2)second would be to I would contact the closest university vet school and ask them if there is an alternative.

3) I would also ask the vet exactly what these crystals are and what makes them form then I would get on some homeopathic web sites and ask if there are any supplements ( safe for dogs not all are) that could be used to help the dog. This might sound a little hokey but I've actually had 5 dogs with supposedly fatal tumors go into remission from supplements so nutritional supplements can help very much sometimes.

I would like to know what dog food the vet recommended and if it has been successful..... because there may be an inexpensive ingredient in that dog food that you could buy at a GNC or some type of vitamin shoppe in your area that would provide the same benefit at a lower cost

I hope this helps I wish I could do more

Bob


----------

